# Fan/blower turns on/off constantly



## Regulator (Nov 17, 2011)

System is turned off, not set for ac or heat. Fan is set on auto. System was installed in 1995, has never been updated. Fan will turn on/turn off all day long. Where do I start with this?


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Call for service


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

Regulator said:


> System is turned off, not set for ac or heat. Fan is set on auto. System was installed in 1995, has never been updated. Fan will turn on/turn off all day long. Where do I start with this?


Gas furnace? Air handler? any other particulars?


----------



## ironpit (Apr 10, 2011)

kids? wife?!:laughing:


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

follow the order of operations (if this is, as I suspect, a gas fired furnace). If you are a pro, then you learned about the order of oper. in class and know how to do it, if not...then like linebacker suggested, call for service


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please ask DIY questions on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.


----------

